# Aline Skaf 'Sexy' Photos: Pictures Of Hannibal Gaddafi's Wife Leaked



## High_Gravity

Shes not bad looking, looks like the Gaddafis were not all that religious.

Aline Skaf 'Sexy' Photos: Pictures Of Hannibal Gaddafi's Wife Leaked 



> Turkish blog JonTurk.com has dug up some photos that allegedly show Aline Skaf, Hannibal Gaddafi's wife, in some, well, nearly not-safe-for-work poses.
> 
> One of the photos depicts Skaf, who New York Magazine reports used to be a model, posing seductively in a bathing suit. Another photo shows her leaning in to kiss her husband, her bright red underwear visible.
> 
> Hannibal Gaddafi and Skaf made headlines in the winter of 2010 when police were called to their London hotel after Gaddafi reportedly hit his wife, breaking her nose and sending her to the hospital, The Daily Mail reports. She later said she suffered the facial injuries in an accidental fall.
> 
> In August, CNN reported that Skaf had tortured Shwygar Mullah, a nanny taking care of her children, by pouring boiling water on her head.
> 
> In September, The Independent reported that a laptop found in one of Hannibal's homes in Tripoli contained dozens of images of his family, including pictures of him and his wife with animals -- including a huge python -- "borrowed" from the local zoo. One picture depicts Skaf "scantily dressed, looking nervous, with the snake draped around her," according to The Independent.
> 
> It's not clear if these images are from the same computer.
























Aline Skaf 'Sexy' Photos: Pictures Of Hannibal Gaddafi's Wife Leaked (NSFW PHOTOS)


----------



## High_Gravity

Aline Skaf, Hannibal Gaddafi Photos: More Pictures Of Couple Leaked 








> They're not quite as racy as the photos unearthed earlier this week, but these pictures of Hannibal Gaddafi and his wife, Aline Skaf, do give a glimpse into the lives of the former Libyan dictator's son and his bride.
> 
> According to AFP/Getty, these photos, available below, were found on Hannibal Gaddafi's personal laptop. And even though the Libyan National Transitional Council released the pictures on September 27, they're now getting renewed attention because of the nearly-NSFW photos posted on Turkish blog JonTurk.com earlier this week. (The photos have since been removed.)
> 
> These newly surfaced pictures, taken in Tunisia, Paris, on the Red Sea, and at their home in Tripoli, depict what appear to be more tranquil moments in what reportedly has been an occasionally violent relationship.
> 
> According to Time magazine, in 2005 Hannibal Gaddafi reportedly hit Skaf in a hotel in Paris. It is not clear if the photo of the couple at the Paris hotel is from the same trip.
> 
> In July 2008, the couple was arrested in Geneva and served two days in a Swiss jail for allegedly abusing two of their servants.
> 
> About two years later, police in London were called to their hotel room when Gaddafi reportedly hit his wife, sending her to the hospital with a broken nose, according to The Daily Mail. Skaf later said she suffered the facial injuries in an accidental fall.













Aline Skaf, Hannibal Gaddafi Photos: More Pictures Of Couple Leaked (PHOTOS)


----------



## Liability

Muslim porn.







(I got in trouble already for slightly more suggestive images, so I hope this one doesn't cross the line, too.)


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> Muslim porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I got in trouble already for slightly more suggestive images, so I hope this one doesn't cross the line, too.)


----------

